
Libraries – Open Source Discovery Service - jonbaer
https://libraries.io/
======
anant
Cool project! I was surprised to see Go has 167k libraries vs. 153k from Node.
The Go libraries are being counted incorrectly -- each vendored library is
also counted (which is common practice for many Go apps) -- so the number is
very inflated.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9211207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9211207)

------
sandis
I was about to start working on an identical tool as my side-project.

Couple of thoughts:

* Devise a "pagerank for packages" algorithm - number of Github stars, how actively they're maintained, number of issues/contributors/etc.

* For monetization offer a service similar to [https://www.versioneye.com](https://www.versioneye.com) (found out about them on HN as well, after I had the idea). You're going to crawl the packages either way.

Best of luck!

~~~
andrewnez
@sandis the search does use a thing I've been calling "SourceRank", I blogged
about it here: [https://medium.com/@teabass/solving-open-source-discovery-
db...](https://medium.com/@teabass/solving-open-source-discovery-db43a04cd9e7)

------
andrewnez
I been working on Libraries.io in my spare time for the past couple months, I
wrote up a little more about how Libraries.io it works on medium:
[https://medium.com/@teabass/solving-open-source-discovery-
db...](https://medium.com/@teabass/solving-open-source-discovery-db43a04cd9e7)

------
kluck
I was just filtering for C projects and almost all of the results were
JavaScript or Ruby. Is there a way I actually get C projects when I filter for
them?

~~~
reiz
I'm crawling some famous C repos at GitHub for VersionEye. There are listed
here: [https://www.versioneye.com/C](https://www.versioneye.com/C). And I
integrated the biicode, a dependency manager for C/C++. The biicode packages
are listed here:
[https://www.versioneye.com/biicode](https://www.versioneye.com/biicode).
Currently there are no tags like at libraries.io but maybe I will add tags and
tag filters for browsing tags/categories.

------
louthy
Looks cool. Any chance of adding f# to the list of languages?

[edit] There's a 'see more' link that I missed.

------
yzh
Great project! May I ask how do you guys choose which libraries to track?

~~~
andrewnez
Projects are found via the apis provided by all the package managers that are
tracked, Libraries watches rss feeds of new and updated packages on places
like rubygems and npm and adds them from there.

~~~
yzh
Thanks for the explanation!

------
DannoHung
Neat idea. Add support for letting people categorize packages though!

~~~
andrewnez
It's in the pipeline but I'm only working on this in my spare time at the
moment so it might be a couple months out.

